# Tired of traveling for flatties



## flattiestalker (Sep 3, 2011)

I am originally from Panama City and have only lives over here for a couple if years. I'm not very familiar with the waters at all unless its pensacola, opal or chicken bone beach. Could anyone suggest any places to start around here? Just my wife and I and a homemade ******* rig. I'm proud of it though.


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

u can gig around by the pensacola pass around thanksgiving and thats the best week


----------



## flattiestalker (Sep 3, 2011)

SpeckWrecker said:


> u can gig around by the pensacola pass around thanksgiving and thats the best week


Thanks man I appreciate any advice I can get.


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

well do you have a boat ur gigging out of or are you walking?


----------



## flattiestalker (Sep 3, 2011)

SpeckWrecker said:


> well do you have a boat ur gigging out of or are you walking?


I'm walking.


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

walk shallow enough to where the boats cant get because there will more flounder around there and alsohave a good lantern or light and when u gig one walk up to the beach to get him off the gig tryin to do it in the water might rsult in losing the flounder lol


----------



## flattiestalker (Sep 3, 2011)

SpeckWrecker said:


> walk shallow enough to where the boats cant get because there will more flounder around there and alsohave a good lantern or light and when u gig one walk up to the beach to get him off the gig tryin to do it in the water might rsult in losing the flounder lol


Thanks for the advise Speck. I'm looking for locations around here to go. I slaughtered them all the time in panama city just don't know where to go in this area. Thanks.


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

well text me and ill take you to some spots 8503804609


----------

